# New Maritime Regional Routes – VIA’s President



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 10, 2015)

VIA is considering new Halifax – Moncton and Moncton - Campbellton routes for next year.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/via-rail-talking-new-routes-between-halifax-moncton-1.3311659

_“Via Rail is considering launching new regional routes to service Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and in particular, a route between Moncton and Halifax.
Yves Desjardins-Siciliano, Via Rail's president, says the new routes allow for tailored regional needs while maintaining its Ocean route between Halifax and Montreal”_

(The Ocean would continue on its current 3/days a week schedule)


----------



## Anderson (Nov 10, 2015)

(1) Awesome!

(2) Ok, let's start lining up to get the tickets...

(3) Well, this _is_ what happens when a new government comes in that blew the doors off in that region (the Libs swept every single seat in the Maritimes)...though it is good to see that this is being enabled by the situation on the Corridor. My guess is that Trudeau made it pretty clear he won't be axing Via's subsidy anytime soon.


----------



## railiner (Nov 10, 2015)

I would like to see daily service on current routes before starting up new ones, but still....it is great news!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 10, 2015)

In Canada, with it's Parliamentary Form of Government,unlike here, those officials who don't deliver on Campaign Promises will find themselves voted out!

The New Prime Minister's father, Pierre Treadeau, PM in the 70s and 80s, was a big supporter of passenger rail and rode on it often! (there's a famous picture of him giving the bird from the rear platform of the Canadian to protestors @ a stop in Sudbury)

Looks like the acorn didn't fall far from the tree!


----------



## trainviews (Nov 15, 2015)

railiner said:


> I would like to see daily service on current routes before starting up new ones, but still....it is great news!


Disagree. Overlaying parts of long distance routes with corridor services is both a way to get a better economy in the system as well as building up ridership. I think this is a very important step, which will make a daily schedule of the Ocean more likely in the future.

Furthermore Canada and VIA really needs more corridors than the Montreal-Windsor stretch to make the whole system sustainable politically as well as financially.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 15, 2015)

Also, from what I can tell this _is_ overlaid onto a corridor (e.g. it's a "current route" but only parts of it, which VIA thinks they can make a run at, are getting 10x weekly service instead of 3x weekly service)


----------



## railiner (Nov 16, 2015)

Where outside the Quebec City-Windsor Corridor in Canada would a frequent "corridor" service be feasible? The only one I can imagine as a possibility would be a high speed line between Edmonton and Calgary.....


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm now wondering what type of equipment will be running on the train. LRCs, , or Budd cars.


----------



## neroden (Nov 24, 2015)

railiner said:


> I would like to see daily service on current routes before starting up new ones, but still....it is great news!


Well, look more carefully and you'll see this is the same route -- he's talking additional frequencies. Like the Cardinal / Hoosier State situation. Or better, like the Empire Corridor / LSL.

Given that CN threatened to abandon this route, I do wonder if VIA is considering buying the line outright, like they bought the Brockville Sub. That would be cool.


----------

